# Beethoven's sonata op.2 no.1



## Amaya&beet

Do you realize the evolution of complexity in Beethoven's first piano sonata? The structure and techniques in the first movement are quite simple, from the beginning to the end, whereas the Adagio appears benign at first, then develops with tricky passages similar to variations. As a surprise the scherzo's theme with its uncontinuous melody pattern contrasts sharply with the trio, concerning both techniques and mood. Finally, a fierce technical challenge acts as the conclusion: the stressful last movement whose trickiness surpasses all the previous three.

If anyone has time to explore more curiosities about this infamous work, feel free to discuss!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Infamous? This sonata is very good known by anyone who studies classical music. I agree that it is a revolution in the sense that it hints to Mozart and then immediately goes his own way, doing things, Mozart never would do. There is a lot of aggression in it, what makes it a joy to play!

greetings,
André, Sweden


----------



## Manuel

> If anyone has time to explore more curiosities about this infamous work, feel free to discuss!


For very good information on the Beethoven sonatas, I suggest everybody should visit The Guardian's blog, where lectures on all the sonatas by Andras Schiff can be downloaded.

http://music.guardian.co.uk/classical/page/0,,1943867,00.html


----------



## Rod Corkin

Amaya&beet said:


> Do you realize the evolution of complexity in Beethoven's first piano sonata? The structure and techniques in the first movement are quite simple, from the beginning to the end, whereas the Adagio appears benign at first, then develops with tricky passages similar to variations. As a surprise the scherzo's theme with its uncontinuous melody pattern contrasts sharply with the trio, concerning both techniques and mood. Finally, a fierce technical challenge acts as the conclusion: the stressful last movement whose trickiness surpasses all the previous three.
> 
> If anyone has time to explore more curiosities about this infamous work, feel free to discuss!


I think from my experience the first movement is usually underplayed. This is a Beethoven allegro not a dainty minuet!


----------

